# YoungOptimist's Wedding Ideas



## YoungOptimist

Hi! I'm Chey; new to this section.
I have been engaged since Febuary of this year to my absolutely wonderful OH. I do not have a date picked out or specifics for our day planned to say the least, but hopefully will by the end of this journal. I thought that it might be nice to have a collection of my wedding ideas in one place, so that when the time comes closer, everything will come together. :flower: :thumbup:

Just a handful of the things that should be figured out:
-Who shall be there
-Officiant
-Marriage license
-Location of the ceremony
-Photographer?
-Videographer?
-Rings
-Dress
-Bridesmaids dresses & shoes
-Groom's & Groomsmen suits & shoes 
-Flower Girl/Page Boy 
-Hair, Nails, Makeup, & Waxing
-Massages for me and OH
-Flowmers
-Wedding Cake 
-Music
-Transportation
-Honeymoon


So far, all I know is that I want a small wedding. :haha:



Spoiler
I should probably keep tab of the cost somewhere.
Venue: $800 + a $250 refundable deposit 
Dress: $300


----------



## YoungOptimist

With the help of OH, my mother, and James, this is what I have so far...
*Guests:*
-My mom (walking me down the isle)
-My brother Travis
-My brother Dustin & his 3 kids
-My brother Mathew & his fiance/possibly wife then Kayla & her daughter Kyndal
-My sister Laura (Maid of Honor) & her boyfriend Shawn & their daughter Lillie (Flower girl)
-My brother Rocky if he wants to (I never see him)
-My cousin Taylor (Bride's Maid)
-My bestfriend James (Another Bride's Maid) 
-My grandparents

-MIL Perla & her boyfriend Manriquez & their kids Sada & Quique
-FIL William & his wife Angie & their kids Riley & Ryan
-SIL Selena & her boyfriend Tyler & their kids Caden & Ellie (my god daghter)
-SIL Alex
-OH's grandparents if Carmen can overcome her cancer... :(
-Maybe Sonny, if he and OH become cool again
-And maybe Kylund

It will be an extremely small wedding, which sounds just _perfect_. :)

*Date:*
August 18th, 2013 

*Honeymoon:*
-Belize, oh how I would love to spend a week there. :cloud9: "You can expect to pay US $450 to $750 or more for a round trip to Belize". Not including hotel. :wacko:



-Or Flores, Guatemala. (Quiet, Peaceful, Safe, & GORGEOUS)
Continental Airlines flies between Flores and Houston, TX on Saturdays...


-Or Cancun (Which I'm most certain I'd love) For $3,303 at Riu Palace for both of us, $2,918 at Riu Cancun :) with Flight, Hotel, Taxes, & Fees included. A week-long trip too. :)
Boise (BOI) to Cancun (CUN) Depart:18-Aug 6:35 AM - 3:30 PM 
Cancun (CUN) to Boise (BOI) Return:25-Aug 3:35 PM - 11:57 PM 
I'd love to stay at the Riu Palace Las Americas or Riu Cancun. Both All Inclusive. Then we wouldn't have to pay for food and I heard that it is really nice. (Note: Eat at El Romero if staying at Palace) We could also play beach volleyball and games and take dance and scuba-diving lessons. Or play darts or go disco dancing. We could swim and scuba-dive or go snorkeling too. :D Riu Palace sounds better just because of the beds, but who knows. It's just expensive. We'll have to pay for transportation and money for clubbing and buying other stuff. Tip: book shuttle to and from hotel and airport and make restraunt reservations well in advance. I'm so excited.
Riu Cancun is on left in first pic:


----------



## Perfect_pink

I went to cancun on my honeymoon, its the most amazing place in the world we stayed in the great parnassus, was all inclusive too, the riu cqncun is right in the centre of down town where all of the clubs are, i defo recommend going to coco bongo's, we at out a few times at bubba gump restaurant too avarage meal cost 130 dollars so was glad we went all inclusive ! X


----------



## YoungOptimist

Perfect_pink said:


> I went to cancun on my honeymoon, its the most amazing place in the world we stayed in the great parnassus, was all inclusive too, the riu cqncun is right in the centre of down town where all of the clubs are, i defo recommend going to coco bongo's, we at out a few times at bubba gump restaurant too avarage meal cost 130 dollars so was glad we went all inclusive ! X

Yes, I definately want an all-inclusive hotel! I heard that you have to make reservations at their restraunts at least 2 days prehand though. And I don't plan on drinking on our honeymoon- I want to begin TTC there. So I don't want to be surrounded by bars, I just want to dance a few times. I want a romantic place that is nice and quiet where you can relax in the water all day. The Riu Cancun is a family place, so I'm debating if that's really where I want my honeymoon to be. I'll have to check out the Great Parnassus. I want to be in a location that is safe to visiters too, I'm afraid of all the tourist horror stories in other countries. :-s


----------



## YoungOptimist

Heart isn't set on anything yet... My mom worries about me going down there with all the violence in Mexico, but it's not for almost 2 years. 

I'm currently checking out _The Royal in Cancun_. This looks fantastic. Quiet, adult-only (have to be at least 21 to check in), all-inclusive, & has great reviews. ($2,805)


_Golden Parnassus _($2,098) Not overly fancy, but it looks comfortable and quiet. Large pool on the beach. Could definately stay there. I want to get my hair braided too. This one is adult only (18+) which is ideal, but smoking is also allowed and I'm beginning to wonder about the neatness maybe.


_Grand Park Royal Cancun Caribe_ ($2,303) It's casual & it offers the opportunity to visit the other 2 partner resorts throughout your stay. Family resort and has cribs availible if we end up having a baby before. It sounds nice and quiet though.


_ME Cancun_ ($2,344) My very favorite. I love it so much. The passion suites are EXTREMELY nice and I would die to stay in one. If we get The Level rooms, they are adult only and offer a Barefoot Dinner on the beach, In-room light breakfast, Preferential spa and restaurant reservations, Choice of one 20-minute foot, hand, or scalp mini-massage at the YHI Spa (limited to one service per person/three-night minimum stay), Complimentary pay-per-view movie selection and snacks delivered to room, & a lot more. The pools there and beach are ideal. The service sounds over-the-top. Everything sounds so *perfect*. I've made up my mind I think, I want to go here.


----------



## Perfect_pink

The golden parnasus is the sister hoyel that wasnt as nice as the great ! When we got there we upgraded our room to a suite it was amazing we had a huge terrace with a jacuzzi on it and sun loungers so u didnt have to go out the room if didnt want, there was no violence of anything while we were there, infact i felt pretty safe and we used local transport and the taxi's etc ! As for the restaurants we didnt have to book them it was litrally just go to them, there was so many there wAs an american diner, japanese,italian, french, english,mexican and spanish resturants plus the buffet !


----------



## YoungOptimist

Perfect_pink said:


> The golden parnasus is the sister hoyel that wasnt as nice as the great ! When we got there we upgraded our room to a suite it was amazing we had a huge terrace with a jacuzzi on it and sun loungers so u didnt have to go out the room if didnt want, there was no violence of anything while we were there, infact i felt pretty safe and we used local transport and the taxi's etc ! As for the restaurants we didnt have to book them it was litrally just go to them, there was so many there wAs an american diner, japanese,italian, french, english,mexican and spanish resturants plus the buffet !

Tbh, I'm such a picky eater. I'd be good with just fruit, bottled water, and maybe some bland american food. :haha: 
There are just sooooo many places to stay in Cancun! Oh my gosh, I just want to be able to swim and enjoy some sun, have comfortable bed that wont be too noisy for :sex:, overly-clean, decent food, quiet, safe, & romantic. :thumbup:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Well you will get that in cancun im jealous i want to go back lol x


----------



## YoungOptimist

Is not sure what my family thinks about my wedding ideas.
Just realized the 18th of August 2013 is a Sunday. :) And the date is perfect.
Everyone seems to think Cancun is going to be too expensive, but I'm so determined to have at least one nice vacation in my lifetime, and I'd like it to be my honeymoon. Even if that means postponing the wedding... But there's already so much I'm sacrificing, one being my TTC date. :huh:
I don't want a typical wedding though. I just want a ceremony and tiny reception. I mean tiny, just immediate family to be there and I only want to rent one place. 
*Random thoughts*:
*Lolly Buffet without catering
*Purple and yellow theme colors
*No dancing please
*I want a popcorn buffet
*2 layer white cake that is honestly over-the-top delicious
*I want long, wavy hair, down
*Purple eyeshadow & blush
*Subtle eyeliner
*I really like halter-neck & off-the-shoulder wedding dresses

*Some of the locations I need to look more into*:
*Idaho Botanical Garden ($300/hour) ($1,400 7-hour rate)
*Ste. Chapelle [the winery]
*Sunflower Lane [closed on Sundays] ($500)
***Fourth Street Gardens in Emmett ($1350.00 + refundable $250.00 damage and cleaning fee SO, $1600)
**The Bishop's House ($1,696)


----------



## YoungOptimist

I am really interested to have it at Fourth Street Gardens. It's in Emmett, but that sounds completely fine to me. Overall it wouldn't be too far for everyone and I lived there for 3 years.
-No alcohol allowed 
-Dressing Rooms
-Can bring own food/sweets
-Not public property, so a lot of rules
-Use of the Garden Rooms
-Use of the Garden Conservatory Reception Hall
-A $500 non-refundable deposit is due at the time of reserving your date. The remaining $1100 must be paid in full three (3) weeks prior to date of event. 
-Chairs, 42" round tables, 8' banquet tables, other sized tables, pillars, a large wrought iron heart, white tents, & flowering pots are all included.

















Flowers:
-FlowerLand Floral 201 West Main Street Emmett 208 365- 2222

Cake:
-Mrs. Sippy's Cakes 208-562-1121 

Photographer:
-Joseph Sher 208-949-7874


----------



## YoungOptimist

Found some dresses that I really like. :) 
I couldn't save them enlarged, but the details on them are gorgeous.

My Dream Dress($750)


Next Favorite ($700 on sale for $500)


Another Favorite($800)






Mom is definately impressed with my idea to get married at Fourth Street Gardens. It really is beautiful. It's perfect really. It's $1600 but only $1350 if we get our damage deposite back. It includes almost everything though. I just need to find table decorations, have a lolly & popcorn buffet, maybe some cheese & crackers, find music to be played (i'll prolly hook up an ipod & speakers), and bubbles for the kids. 

I've decided to catch the flight to Cancun early the next morning so everything wont be so overwhelming. Just come home from the wedding, make love, shower, and crash out lol. It's only an hour later in Cancun than it is here. It's gonna be sooooo hot though. I'm excited as long as it's not too *humid*.


----------



## YoungOptimist

*Shoes I LOVE:*

(Reg. $79, On Sale for $30)
($69)
($27)

*Fowers I love:*


*Veil I love:* 
($69)


----------



## YoungOptimist

So, my brother Matt and his girlfriend are getting married in June. I'm a little jealous that they're getting married first, but that's okay because Trav was married first (a long long long time ago; didn't last), then Dustin (didn't last), and now it's time for Matt, then me. I think that's only fair. I don't think they will last forever, but who knows really. OH and I have been engaged longer than they've even been *together*. :sulk: But they want to get married at Fourth Steet Gardens! :grr: Part of me thinks that it would be nice to get a feel for the place first, but, _really_? The place _I _picked? Grr. I'm still set on having my wedding there though. They have several different gardens to chose from. I think I like the waterfall one best, but I'm also leaning torwards the para tree one. The para trees form an isle to walk down. 
But, looking at the waterfall photos, I really think that would be perfect. I would have flowers lining the isle and get married on this boardwalk. I will have chairs on either side of the isle and then tables in the back for the reception. Want to see the waterfall garden? :winkwink:

The front where I want to get married (will have isle and chairs in front and different decorations):


The waterfall to the right of boardwalk:


The back, behind the tables, where I'd have the lolly/desert buffet:


:thumbup:

EDIT: It's only $800 + a $250 refundable deposit if you get married on a sunday, yay!


----------



## Kiki1993

Wow pictures look gorgeous! Wish that was in the UK I would love that venue :haha: Cancun is where we want to go for our honeymoon :haha: fell in love with it but have no details planned yet :blush: So disorganized!


----------



## hakunamatata

I love looking at the possible honeymoon locations!! Have you decided on one yet?


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh love all the wedding stuff you're considering!!


----------



## YoungOptimist

I am pretty set on Cancun. :thumbup:
I'm sure we'll have plenty of time to think about our wedding, though, as we are considering starting a family beforehand.


----------



## modified

Stalking! The wedding venue looks stunning!


----------



## YoungOptimist

Thank you; I'm so excited for our wedding.
So, my brother and his girl broke up, so I'm not jealous anymore lol.
I was kind of excited to be a bride's maid, but it's whatever.

And I want a family first I believe; I'm just too broody. :blush:
I want either a May or August or September wedding now. (18th)


----------



## hopeandpray

Wow, good thing they didn't go ahead with the wedding! I would say that from what I know from girls on here either have your wedding planned before you have a baby or you might be waiting a long time and be unwilling to spend that much time or money while your bbusy with a young baby.


----------



## YoungOptimist

That's true. I would like to get married as soon as possible, but I want to be able to be stable enough financially to be able to spend this much money on my wedding, which may be awhile from now.
I'm not sure what we're going to do. :shrug:


----------



## YoungOptimist

LPN program will end the end of July 2013 or early August 2013.
I'm hoping we could do the honeymoon right after I graduate, before being hired.

OH and I are growing impatient already, though.
I'm wondering if we can just be cheaper and move it up.
Honestly, if OH doesn't find a new job, he wont be able to take a week or so off anyways.
And if I'm still in school, it would have to be on a holliday break.
And I'm kind of afraid to go to Mexico lol.
Or even to be on a plane that long.


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hey, what about Puerto Rico? :D
My OH is puerto rican, so I think it would be appropriate lol.
I just read that "The best time to visit Puerto Rico is from mid April to June" and "Spring weather is also very pleasant, barely escaping the mid 80s on most days". :thumbup:
OH just said he'd LOVE to go and that it's beautiful. :happydance:
OH wants to "stay there 7 days and enjoy the beach before flying home". :thumbup:
Honestly, I'm wanting to go from August 4th- 11th, but I'm worried about the weather. :wacko:

Rio Mar Beach Resort & Spa - A Wyndham Grand Resort ($105/night)
Get "Ocean View" or "Resort View" rooms. Pillowtop mattress. In-room safe. Great amenities. Air conditioning. Two oceanfront pools and two spa tubs. Hammocks.
https://www.wyndhamriomar.com/accommodations/index.html

_The Ritz-Carlton, San Juan_ ($299)
https://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/SanJuan/Information/Default.htm

_Las Casitas Village, A Waldorf Astoria Resort_ ($207)
https://www.lascasitasvillage.com/photo-gallery/photo-gallery.cfm?LinkToGo=resort_1

_El Conquistador Resort_ ($159)
https://www.elconresort.com/Photos-Videos

_La Concha Renaissance San Juan Resort_ ($179)
https://www.laconcharesort.com/accommodations/index.cfm

_Copamarina Beach Resort_($155)
https://www.copamarina.com/puerto-rico-rooms.aspx

_Courtyard by Marriott San Juan Isla Verde_ ($165)
https://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/travel/sjuiv-courtyard-isla-verde-beach-resort/

_Embassy Suites Dorado del Mar - Beach & Golf Resort_ ($129)
https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/e...-mar-beach-and-golf-resort-DORPRES/index.html


----------



## YoungOptimist

I posted this dress before and it was $800 then, but now it says that it is originally $500 but it's on sale for *$300 *right now. :thumbup:
I want it so badly.
I think that it would work very well with my body type.
I don't really like this picture because the lady doesn't have hips or tits, but it's a beautiful dress.
 



Attached Files:







P_10855_1_332316.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









P_10855_7_326665.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 11









P_10855_7_326667.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 11


----------

